# Welche Grafikkarte für meine Zwecke?



## julchen (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich brauche einen neuen PC. Ich brauche diesen beruflich und arbeite Hauptsächlich mit Grafikanwendungen und Bildbearbeitungen, wie Photoshop, Illustrator, etc. Welchen PC, bzw. welche Grafikkarte würdet Ihr mir empfehlen, mit welchen Leistungen oder auf was muss ich besonders achten. Den PC benötige ich nicht für Spiele.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## chmee (7. Juli 2008)

Bei Bildbearbeitung und Illustration hat die Grafikkarte nichst zu tun, die Beschleunigung für 2D ist längst ausgereizt und 3D wird höchstens in Photoshop CS3 extended benötigt. 3D-Power kann man noch in AfterEffects anwenden. Es sei aber dahingestellt, ob sich ein großer Betrag überhaupt lohnt.

Ich denke, Du bist mit jeder aktuellen Grafikkarte gut bedient, wichtig ist der DVI-Anschluß an den Monitor, damit keine Qualitätseinbußen durch die Digital-Analog-Wandlung entstehen. Nimm bitte keine Onboard-Grafikkartenlösungen, da jene so gut wie immer mit dem verbauten RAM vorlieb nehmen müssen, das macht das System langsam.

PC: Als Prozessor würde ich einen aktuellen Intel aus der 8xxx-Serie verbauen lassen und an RAM-Speicher kann man nie genug haben, mindestens 4GB rein, wenn es das System zulässt auch 8GB. Auch wichtig : Mindestens 2 Festplatten reinpacken, das macht sich in der Geschwindigkeit bemerkbar. Von Raid0 oder Raid1 Abstand nehmen, wenn es nicht ausdrücklich gewünscht ist.

mfg chmee


----------

